# Do you crate while you're out of the house?



## ashclayy (Jun 14, 2013)

I am feeling so guilty. I work 40 hours a week and am gone most of the day. The poor pups are stuck in their crates all day. Recently I have been going home for lunch because the guilt is eating me alive. To make matters worse, it has been raining where I live for weeks. I feel so bad!!! I try to take them on a walk everyday to get them out of the house but with the rain it's tough to get them to even want to go out.

I would love to give them free roam of my apartment but can't as they will bark bark bark the whole time at anybody they see walking outside. I also have Harley who eats anything and everything edible or not. I've thought about putting a baby gate in the kitchen and gating the boys off in there but I do have some worries that they will get smart and get in the cabinets. 

I think the best idea I have come up with is a playpen. Has anyone used these? I was looking at this one : Amazon.com: IRIS Indoor/Outdoor Plastic Pet Pen, 4 Panels: Pet Supplies

That way I could put my boys together in the same pen and they could play and keep each other company while I was gone. I would also feel better knowing that they can get up and really strech if they wanted to. Or even used a pee pad if I knew there was a chance I would be late coming home that night. 

I pretty much just needed to vent out loud. :toothy4: Let me know what you think about that playpen or if you have used one!!

Have a great day!!

Ashley


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I personally leave Lilo in the kitchen with a gate. It gives her plenty of space to walk around and play. I was worried she'd try to go in the space between the cooker and cabinets as I saw her try before, but I blocked those holes and everything has been fine. I used to leave Coco in the kitchen too and she was fine. About the cabinets, none of mine have ever managed to get into them, but if you're worried they might, you can buy those baby things (sorry english isn't my first language, the name escapes me lol) that keep the doors closed to make it safe?


----------



## ashclayy (Jun 14, 2013)

Ooh yeah, That is true. The only door I am really worried about is the Pantry door where I keep their dog food. I guess I could dog proof the kitchen and keep them in there. That would be a lot bigger than a pen even.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

we did both had a play yard while they were real small then gave them the kitchen


----------



## Emma's Mom (Apr 8, 2012)

I used that playpen but it lasted about a week. When Emma was 12 weeks old she was climbing up and over! I tried putting velcro all around and attached netting but she eventually learned she could climb up and still push right through the netting. She was only 2 pounds at the time. She still thinks she is a mountain goat


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I use a play pen it works miracles, I feel bad sometimes but they play with each other during the day... I don't really care about the house, it's just for their safety. Im scared something will fall on them. I couldn't use the crate but play pens they are able to look up and don't feel incarcerated. Lots of people do this, I don't like it at first but I got use to it...


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Mine are gated into the laundry room during work days. We also have a crate in there and an old pillow they sleep on plus water and toys. The size is about 8 feet by 12 feet which gives them some room. Like you workdays are long. There is tile floor in there which is good. We've only had a couple accidents but clean up on tile is easy.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

I have that pen. Cai's breeder used the same one. It worked great for us. It's where he would nap, play, eat, and use his litter box. He really liked it. That is as long as I didn't close and lock the gate and leave his line of sight. I was working out and put him in for about an hour. I heard a small thud and went to investigate and there he was. I tried once more to leave him in while I was at school. Guess who greeted me at the door when i got home. He didn't destroy anything but he did wet his blanket we sit on while we are on the floor. (He locked himself out of the pen, so no litter box.) I just started leaving the gate open for him to go in and out as he pleased and that worked. I also picked up anything I didn't want him touching or biting and closed all the doors. I now take apart the pen and use the pieces like a baby gate. I also use it when I travel with him. It gives him a familiar place to retreat to if he is overwhelmed but gives him ample room to move, potty and play.

There was a top made for it to keep climbers in. I think it is around $20. I didn't get it cause Cai is not a destructive pup (so far) so there was no need to keep him confined when I'm not home. (Plus he caught on to using the litter box really quickly so no surprises on the floor) But it could definitely be worth it to get the top cover. There are also extension pieces (sold separately) to make the pen bigger.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby goes in the bathroom when I am gone with the door closed. It's a very large bathroom. And since he is Houdini and can climb anything, I feel better having him behind a closed door rather than a gate he could climb over. 

When he was a pup, he was crate trained. But he hasn't used it since last September (he was 11 months old). 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

mine also jump the play pens. we use a dog crate that will fit a large breed dog. that gives them enough room to play tug with each other.


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

That looks like a cool set up! I like it. I do crate Cokes an George. But I'm home 90% of the time, so it's not a bi deal. 

I love the pen you posted. There are also lots of different gates online too; different sizes and arrangements. Maybe you could find something that would at least give them one room to run around in? *i still like the little pen 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would doggie proof the kitchen, and gate them in there. Being in a crate for that many hours has to be uncomfortable. If they aren't getting outside time either, I'd get the kitchen ready ASAP. You can buy cabinet latches. Just block off all spacing that they could get stuck in,or where you wouldn't want them.


----------



## MyBella (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm curious...why can't they roam around when your gone? Mine does and she is fine.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

ashclayy said:


> I am feeling so guilty. I work 40 hours a week and am gone most of the day. The poor pups are stuck in their crates all day. Recently I have been going home for lunch because the guilt is eating me alive. To make matters worse, it has been raining where I live for weeks. I feel so bad!!! I try to take them on a walk everyday to get them out of the house but with the rain it's tough to get them to even want to go out.
> 
> I would love to give them free roam of my apartment but can't as they will bark bark bark the whole time at anybody they see walking outside. I also have Harley who eats anything and everything edible or not. I've thought about putting a baby gate in the kitchen and gating the boys off in there but I do have some worries that they will get smart and get in the cabinets.
> 
> ...


I myself have never put my Vida in a crate while I am out of the apartment more than 15min. I usually only leave the blinds cracked enough to let some light in but mostly she can't see that much. Also you could put up a few gates to block off the spaces in front of the windows/doors so they can't see. I also leave a fan on 24/7 because it causes a loud enough noise that Vida won't bark at the people's voices from next door ect ect. Also most places that are pet friendly will allow some dog barking as it's normal during day hours like at my place after 10PM it's a big no no so I'm usually back home by then.

Also dare I suggest you get to know your neighbors! Give them your phone number and let them know you are trying to "train" your dog to not bark and you want to make sure they are OK and don't call management on you which will only cause more issues. Of course not all of us want to take that route and talk to the people next door.

For me I always worry if there is a fire and thinking they are all stuck in a wire cage like a chicken makes me depressed. about 50% of the time when I have been leaving the apartment for more than 5 hours I usually get really depressed and sad for about 5min as saying good buy to Vida locked away with free range of the apartment still feels like it's a small cage for her. IDK maybe having a 2nd chi would change that... but Thinking back to when Vida had a play buddy if they could have one room to run and play with in they were still happy! I'd say give them tons of space I used this as a gate

ClosetMaid SuperSlide 12 ft. x 16 in. Ventilated Wire Shelf-4737 at The Home Depot

Although I had one that was 18inches and Vida only jumped over it a few times very rare she did that but she can jump high because she is very long chi and taller than most chi's! Hope you try it or somthing different you will feel much better when you do!


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I have done many things throughout Stella's short life depending on where she was in her training. At first I kept her penned, for her own safety and my sanity. Once the big dogs got use to her being around (and we moved to a new home that wasn't completely carpeted) we used baby gates to keep them all in the kitchen when we left. Then, once Stella figured out she could jump the gate, we decided we were wasting our energy with keeping them penned, and just blocked off the stairs (thankfully, by this point Stella was trained enough to not pee on the carpets if we were gone too long for her to hold it - she always peed on the linoleum). Now they just get the run of the house.
I think they mostly just sleep while we're gone.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I know how you feel. I'm getting my chi soon, but when I get him, my plan is to take him for a morning walk crate him while I go to work, come home from work mid day to let him out of his crate to do his business outside, crate him again then let him out when either myself or my partner gets home, whichever is earliest and take him for another walk.

This is only the plan for while he is a puppy to try and toilet train him quicker. After 4 months or so, i'm going to leave him in the bathroom and shut the door. I'll put his crate in there so he can still go in his "den" if he likes as well as his food, water, toys, blanket etc. I'd love to give him free reign of the house, but i would just worry all day that he's knocked something over and its dropped on him, or hes stumbled down the stairs... anything really! They're just so fragile little things  I'm very lucky in the fact that my partner works a lot of nights so most of the time he wont be on his own anyway


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I must say though, reading all of your posts has made me re-think crating my boy while i'm out of the house and I've had a quick look on Amazon and had a spending splurge! 

Ive just got Winston this






Its nice and easy to foldaway, its got sheet flooring so even if he was to have any accidents, they're easily cleanable and has a zip over top so he wouldnt be able to jump out! It seems to be the perfect size for Winston to have his bed, food and water bowls, toys etc.

While on there I saw a brilliant looking litter tray, with a grassy top! Apparently its a bestseller in the USA. I looked into it a bit more, and had to get it! It looks amazing! And perfect for those rainy/cold days when your chi just doesn't want to go out! Bit pricey, but then again, puppy pads etc all add up! 

Little Squirt - Rascal Dog Litter Box | Turn your little Rascal into an Angel!
Maybe either of these would help you?


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Winstonsmum said:


> While on there I saw a brilliant looking litter tray, with a grassy top! Apparently its a bestseller in the USA. I looked into it a bit more, and had to get it! It looks amazing! And perfect for those rainy/cold days when your chi just doesn't want to go out! Bit pricey, but then again, puppy pads etc all add up!
> 
> Little Squirt - Rascal Dog Litter Box | Turn your little Rascal into an Angel!
> Maybe either of these would help you?


Oooh - do let me know how you get on with the litter box! I'm thinking of getting one, as it's really difficult to get Frodo to do his business outside when it's raining (and I live in one of the wettest parts of the UK). It looks good, but I don't want to make an expensive mistake.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Well I thought 90% of the year here, we have rubbish weather and it seemed like a good solution!  I've just posted another thread to see if anyone else has ever used one, maybe should have done that before i bought it though hehe! 
I'll update you on Winstons progress with it, I'm going to introduce him to it as soon as I bring him home, and its going to be in his pen with him when I'm not there, and in the bedroom next to his bed at night so I'm keeping everything crossed!! It could just be a good investment


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Did you see it being touted on Dragon's Den a while back? As far as I can remember, the dragons poo-pooed the idea (sorry; bad pun), but they obviously didn't have tiny dogs with delicate constitutions!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> Did you see it being touted on Dragon's Den a while back? As far as I can remember, the dragons poo-pooed the idea (sorry; bad pun), but they obviously didn't have tiny dogs with delicate constitutions!


Haha love it! I didnt see it, but I read on their website thatit was "as seen on dragons den" I thought that meant the dragons had said yes to it! Oh well, the reviews for it are amazing, i especially like the high sides of it, seeing as on a normal litter tray i didnt want Winston to cock his leg up and get half in the tray and half on the floor lol

I know theres no magic solution to accidents, pups will be pups, but anything I can do to reduce them is greatly appreciated by my cream carpets


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Are they crated at night as well? can you not "puppy proof" a room and put them in there? having a dog in a crate all day isn't right imo.


----------



## TrishW (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm very much pro-crate. All my dogs are crated when we are gone, and crated at bedtime. I just think it's best for everyone - if they get sick, it's contained in the crate and not in my house (on my furniture, carpet, someone's bed, etc). It keeps them safe because they aren't able to get into anything and hurt themselves (whether it be something they ingest, a cable they decide to chew on, etc). We do NOT give food OR water when they are in the crates. Why? Because what goes in has to come out. They are all extremely good in their crates - no one whines, cries or potties, EVER. In fact, mine love their crates so much that they will often crate themselves and rest there rather than in their beds in the family room. They have no toys in their crates with them, only a bed, mat or blanket. I'm too worried about them having toys or chews that they might destroy and choke or harm themselves while we're gone. Mine know that crate time is not intended for play time, so they certainly don't seem to act like they're deprived. I knew someone who gated their dogs in the kitchen, and came home to find one of their yorkies had tried to jump the gate and it's collar got caught on something on the top of the gate and he died, essentially hanging himself. Dogs are den animals, naturally. Having the dog in a crate is not cruel, in fact, it's just the opposite. Rather than having the mindset that crating is cruel or mean, I like to think of it as PROTECTION. I wouldn't leave my children home unattended without a babysitter, so my dogs being in their crates is kind of the same (sort of) idea. I know, without a doubt, that they are safe, not hurting each other or my house, there will absolutely be no potty messes to clean up when I get home, and if for some reason they messed in their crate, it's super easy to clean up and give the pup a quick bath. I also never, EVER crate mine together. EVER. Why? Because even though they love each other immensely, if I'm not home, and for some reason one of them becomes angry or agitated for whatever reason, they are STUCK together in a crate. To me, that's just asking for trouble. Instead, the crates are all right next to each other so they can see, smell, hear and sense each other, and know that they're not alone.

Okay, off of my soapbox now. I'm just a huge advocate for crating. I'm not usually gone for more than 6 hours or so, but even if I worked a job that required me to be gone for TWELVE hours, they'd be crated, without a doubt.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

^
sounds more like convenience to the owner if anything, I certaintly wouldnt' deprive any animal from access to water especially for not 6 hours straight and especially not in the summer and thats a english summer!
I don't have a problem against crates but don't agree with it on a daily occurance for long periods of time especially not adults


----------



## TrishW (Jun 12, 2013)

Okay, I'm taking that as an insult. I'm a VERY good dog owner. My dogs are not "deprived" of water. My home is AIR CONDITIONED and in fact, their kennels are in a room that even has its own air conditioner (even though the house has central air). There's a difference between "depriving" them of water, and simply limiting their water access to times that I am home and am able to let them outside. Never once have I seen my dogs go running to their water bowls when let out of their kennels. I have nothing against those who choose not to crate - in fact, if I trusted my dogs whole-heartedly, I wouldn't crate them, either! However, the op asked if we crate when out of the house, and since I do, and believe in my system, I listed the reasons why. If someone had never explained it to me, I wouldn't have begun crating my dogs years ago. It may not work for everyone, but it works for me and my household, and I certainly see no reason to throw out harsh comments based on something I choose to do for my own reasons.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not saying you're a bad owner but I will have to disagree with limiting water access, you're depriving them of a choice to drink.
other than medical reasons/operations, I don't think it's ever acceptable for an animal to not have access to water.

Not everyone has air con either who may follow your advice.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Many people swear by crate training. It really is a personal decision. 

As a puppy, I tried Toby in a play pen. He learned how to climb out. I tried a fabric crate/play pen with a top. He learned to escape. He finally had to go into a crate. He was crate trained and thrived. He was quickly potty trained and became very comfortable in his crate. It is also beneficial because if your dog ever has to go to a vet they will be crated there. It helps keep their stress level down if they already accept the crate. Crating keeps dogs safe and secure. 

Personally, Toby goes in the bathroom now when I am not home. But I wouldn't have a problem if I had to crate him to keep him from getting in trouble or hurting himself. 

It's fine to not want to crate train, but it is also fine to crate train. Implying that it is simply for convenience or it is cruel is unfounded, in my opinion. Many, many dogs are crated when they are alone or crated at night. They are happy, healthy, and just as loved. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> It's fine to not want to crate train, but it is also fine to crate train. Implying that it is simply for convenience or it is cruel is unfounded, in my opinion. Many, many dogs are crated when they are alone or crated at night. They are happy, healthy, and just as loved.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App



I didn't say crates were cruel, I use one myself .
But when used for long periods of time within the day and also at night - the majority of that dogs life will be in a cage.
I fail to see how that is natural or stimulating.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

heartagram said:


> I didn't say crates were cruel, I use one myself but for long periods of time within the day and also at night - the majority of that dogs life will be in a cage.
> I fail to see how that is natural or stimulating.


I agree 100% with you. I didn't mean to say you implied that, I was just speaking generally. 

Toby has never been crate at night. In moderation, crates are great tools. But I do agree about not crating day and night, although others are entitled to feel differently than us. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TrishW (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes, we will have to agree to disagree, then. I believe that as long as the dogs have access to fresh water the rest of the day, then they are completely fine going without water for a few hours in their crates. They never potty in their crates, and I'd hate to reverse that by providing them water to drink and them not be able to hold it and then messing in their crates and creating a problem in that 'department.' Perhaps if the dog could be fully trusted to not tip and mess water all over their crates (which mine undoubtedly would), then I would consider it. But, in MY situation, the dogs are fine. Even once in a while if we travel for a family function, wedding, etc, and the dogs happen to be crated for longer than they typically are (longer than 6 hours) they certainly aren't dehydrated when we return home. We simply have a routine and they know that. I do not work, so my dogs are not crated during the day very often. At nighttime, we find that around 10-11pm, they are usually in their crates for the night on their own going. When we do leave the house, we say, "kennels!" and they get a daily vitamin (which they think is a treat) and a quick pat on the head before we close the door kennel door, so I believe we've always made the crate a positive place.

For the op, perhaps a crating while she's gone is the best solution, and perhaps not. I was simply answering her question and trying provide another option for her to consider, and to provide my own opinion regarding the benefits of crating. She did not say whether or not hers are crated at nighttime, so perhaps they would only be in the crates during the day (although even if they're not crated at nighttime, they're likely just sleeping somewhere anyway, so I don't see how crating at nighttime [if also crating during the day] is at all cruel or imprisonment. Again, it's just my opinion and what has always worked for me, and Ashley has the right to hear all ideas on the matter, so she can consider all situations and make an educated decision based on others' preferences.


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

TrishW said:


> I'm very much pro-crate. All my dogs are crated when we are gone, and crated at bedtime. I just think it's best for everyone - if they get sick, it's contained in the crate and not in my house (on my furniture, carpet, someone's bed, etc). It keeps them safe because they aren't able to get into anything and hurt themselves (whether it be something they ingest, a cable they decide to chew on, etc). We do NOT give food OR water when they are in the crates. Why? Because what goes in has to come out. They are all extremely good in their crates - no one whines, cries or potties, EVER. In fact, mine love their crates so much that they will often crate themselves and rest there rather than in their beds in the family room. They have no toys in their crates with them, only a bed, mat or blanket. I'm too worried about them having toys or chews that they might destroy and choke or harm themselves while we're gone. Mine know that crate time is not intended for play time, so they certainly don't seem to act like they're deprived. I knew someone who gated their dogs in the kitchen, and came home to find one of their yorkies had tried to jump the gate and it's collar got caught on something on the top of the gate and he died, essentially hanging himself. Dogs are den animals, naturally. Having the dog in a crate is not cruel, in fact, it's just the opposite. Rather than having the mindset that crating is cruel or mean, I like to think of it as PROTECTION. I wouldn't leave my children home unattended without a babysitter, so my dogs being in their crates is kind of the same (sort of) idea. I know, without a doubt, that they are safe, not hurting each other or my house, there will absolutely be no potty messes to clean up when I get home, and if for some reason they messed in their crate, it's super easy to clean up and give the pup a quick bath. I also never, EVER crate mine together. EVER. Why? Because even though they love each other immensely, if I'm not home, and for some reason one of them becomes angry or agitated for whatever reason, they are STUCK together in a crate. To me, that's just asking for trouble. Instead, the crates are all right next to each other so they can see, smell, hear and sense each other, and know that they're not alone.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 1000% on crates. ESPECIALLY when you have a chewer. I look at it this way, I would rather see them in crates, then at the vet due to injury or blockage. we had that happen before when we didnt know about crates. we learned our lesson $2500 later from vet visits and home repairs. for those who say it isnt fair to the dog, how is it fair for them to have to go to the vet for something that could have been prevented in the first place? The average dog sleeps between 12-18 hrs a day. it is no big deal for a dog to be crated while there human is at work and asleep. I just say crate, and our dogs run into there crates. they do not get toys in there crate. 98% dog toys say for supervised play only. INCLUDING kongs. if the dog is in an airconditioned room in the warmer months, if you give a dog water and let them potty before you leave, and as long as there is no medical reason that the dog MUST have water/food available 24/7 then there is no reason why they would need it while your gone since there not running around playing.


----------



## ashclayy (Jun 14, 2013)

Good Morning all! I have made my decision! I bought a baby gate yesterday and am going to see how gating them off in the kitchen is going to go today. They seemed happy to have water and their toys with them and seemed thrilled that they could walk and sniff around. 

I have crated them for this long because of their safety. I am not exadurating that Harley will eat everything. I have already had my heart ripped out when he got into something and had a blocked colon last year. LUCKLY it did pass and no surgery was required. I'll have to update you tonight. I have a feeling I may have a smartie that will figure out how to get out. We will see.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

LOL, Good luck !!! I know what you mean about eating everything, my god they will eat anything from fuzz to rocks....UUGGH!!


----------



## ashclayy (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, I came home on Friday to two happy doggies greeting me at the door!! I knew they were too smart for a baby gate! One of them pushed the gate over and I think that somebody is BENTLEY! Brat! 

Today I put them back in the kitchen and sat the gate up against the door opening. It seems alot more secure than actually setting the gate up like you're supposed to. 

We will see. . .


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

As a puppy Jaxx was put in his crate anytime we were not home. I did not feel guilty because he loved his crate. As Jaxx grew older though he became more trustworthy and I found that if we are not home Jaxx just sleeps. Now he has free roam of the living room, dining room, and kitchen when we are not home. I usually try to remember to close off the bedroom and bathroom doors when we leave but sometimes I forget. 

I have used a video cam a couple times on the computer to see what Jaxx does when we are gone. The only thing exciting that he does is get up and get a drink and then go back to sleep.


----------



## ashclayy (Jun 14, 2013)

I have always wanted to spy on my pups. I thought about setting my webcam up to see what they do while I am gone. I am pretty sure they sleep all day but who knows, they may surprise me..


----------



## ashclayy (Jun 14, 2013)

Okay attempt #2.... 50% success..

I am puzzled today with this one. Today I was greeted at the door by Harley. Bentley was still gated off in the kitchen. 

My boyfriend and I joke that Harley is the luxury addition to dogs and Bentley is the sport addition. This is because Harley is happy being lazy and isn't very athletic. Bentley is very athletic. 

So I am really scratching my head at this one. How did my chunky lazy Chihuahua get out of the kitchen? And my sporty hyper 2 year old stay in the kitchen?? Hmmm...

I shall try something new tomorrow and test it out.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

ashclayy said:


> So I am really scratching my head at this one. How did my chunky lazy Chihuahua get out of the kitchen? And my sporty hyper 2 year old stay in the kitchen?? Hmmm...


Jedi mind tricks!! LOL!!
"This is NOT the chihuahua you're looking for"


----------



## ashclayy (Jun 14, 2013)

Okay boyfriend just texted me. Both dogs were out of the kitchen. Ahhh I give up. Crates it is. They seem to really enjoy them anyways. I gave it the best shot.


----------



## dadsbrat (Feb 4, 2013)

no crate, baby has the house to herself. we just put small trash cans up. as for pottying she can hold it for up to 9hrs if let out before we leave.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

ashclayy said:


> Okay boyfriend just texted me. Both dogs were out of the kitchen. Ahhh I give up. Crates it is. They seem to really enjoy them anyways. I gave it the best shot.


I would crate them for their safety. If they are active enough when you are not home to escape from a gate then they could get into mischief. 
Jaxx loved his crate when we crated him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mine has the run if the house but cus she sulks when I go out she just sleeps on her blanket. Even if its for 8hrs. I keep thinking I'm guns but one of those pet cameras to see what she gets up to lol xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

